# Réinitialisation mac avec bootcamp



## Bender.App (14 Janvier 2018)

Bonjour, 

   Depuis un petit moment, mon macbook pro a beaucoup de problèmes. Je décide donc de le      reinitialiser, seulement j'aimerais savoir si je vais perdre mon windows8 sous bootcamp. merci pour votre aide.


----------



## macomaniac (14 Janvier 2018)

Salut *Bender
*
Si tu te contentes de reformater le volume *Macintosh HD* de macOS > ça ne devrait pas affecter le volume *BOOTCAMP* de Windows  qui monte sur une partition indépendante. Si tu entends effacer le disque entier > évidemment tu effaces aussi par là la partition *BOOTCAMP*.

Pour avoir une idée de l'état des lieux > je t'invite à aller à : Applications > Utilitaires > pour lancer le «Terminal». Dans la fenêtre ouverte > saisis la commande (simplement informative et inoffensive) :

```
diskutil list
```
et ↩︎ (presse la touche "Entrée" du clavier pour exécuter la commande)


tu vas voir s'afficher le tableau des disques attachés au Mac (en interne / externe) > avec leurs paramètres de tables de partition > partitions > *Conteneur apfs* si présent

Poste ce tableau ici en copier-coller (pas de capture) > mais *attention !* > avant de faire ton coller -->


dans la page de ce fil de MacGé > presse le bouton *⌹* (carré avec un + inscrit - juste au milieu de la largeur de la fenêtre totale) dans la barre de menus au-dessus du champ de saisie d'un message > menu  : *</> Code* > par *⌘V* colle dans la fenêtre *Code* > presse le bouton *Insérer* (ce procédé permet un affichage fenêtré qui économise l'espace de page en respectant la mise en forme des tableaux du «Terminal» --> d'où une plus grande lisibilité)

=> ces informations donneront une idée de la configuration du disque. Et permettront d'apprécier ce que tu peux effectuer comme manœuvre.


----------



## Bender.App (15 Janvier 2018)

En effet, je souhaite réinitialisé mac osx high Sierra uniquement sans toucher à la partition de bootcamp, en utilisant les touche commande et R au démarrage. Cela est il possible. Merci encore pour votre aide. Voila pour plus de renseignements
/dev/disk0 (internal, physical):

   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER

   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *120.0 GB   disk0

   1:                        EFI EFI                     209.7 MB   disk0s1

   2:                 Apple_APFS Container disk1         54.8 GB    disk0s2

   3:       Microsoft Basic Data BOOTCAMP                65.0 GB    disk0s3


/dev/disk1 (synthesized):

   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER

   0:      APFS Container Scheme -                      +54.8 GB    disk1

                                Physical Store disk0s2

   1:                APFS Volume Macintosh HD            41.2 GB    disk1s1

   2:                APFS Volume Preboot                 19.6 MB    disk1s2

   3:                APFS Volume Recovery                506.6 MB   disk1s3

   4:                APFS Volume VM                      3.2 GB     disk1s4


----------



## macomaniac (15 Janvier 2018)

Passe la commande (inoffensive : n'opère qu'en mode "lecture") :

```
diskutil list
```


et poste le tableau dans une fenêtre de code comme je te l'ai décrit

Je verrai ainsi la configuration de ton disque et je te dirai ce qu'il en est.


----------



## Bender.App (15 Janvier 2018)

```
/dev/disk0 (internal, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *120.0 GB   disk0
   1:                        EFI EFI                     209.7 MB   disk0s1
   2:                 Apple_APFS Container disk1         54.8 GB    disk0s2
   3:       Microsoft Basic Data BOOTCAMP                65.0 GB    disk0s3

/dev/disk1 (synthesized):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      APFS Container Scheme -                      +54.8 GB    disk1
                                 Physical Store disk0s2
   1:                APFS Volume Macintosh HD            41.2 GB    disk1s1
   2:                APFS Volume Preboot                 19.6 MB    disk1s2
   3:                APFS Volume Recovery                506.6 MB   disk1s3
   4:                APFS Volume VM                      3.2 GB     disk1s4
```


----------



## macomaniac (15 Janvier 2018)

Je pense qu'll n'y a aucun problème.

En démarrant par *⌘R* --> tu vas pouvoir reformater si tu le souhaites le seul volume *Macintosh HD* du *Conteneur apfs* et ré-installer High Sierra en mode "installation propre".

Ce reformatage effacera toutes les données (Système & personnelles) du volume *Macintosh HD*. Donc à toi de prévoir comment tu vas récupérer tes données (si tu le souhaites) en les ayant sauvegardées au préalable.

Le partitionnement du disque physique --> les 3 partitions basiques :

```
1:                        EFI EFI                     209.7 MB   disk0s1
 2:                 Apple_APFS Container disk1         54.8 GB    disk0s2
 3:       Microsoft Basic Data BOOTCAMP                65.0 GB    disk0s3
```


ne sera aucunement modifié dans la table de partition *GUID* (inscrite sur les 32 premiers blocs du disque) : la table *GUID* gardera la description ordonnée (en terme d'index de rang numérique) des 3 partitions --> n°*1* = *EFI* > n°*2* = magasin de stockage physique *Physical Store* du *Container apfs* > n°*3* = *BOOTCAMP*. Donc le caractère démarrable affecté à la partition n°*3* ne sera pas modifié par ton reformatage d'un volume membre du *Conteneur apfs*.


----------



## Bender.App (15 Janvier 2018)

Merci bien pour ces clarifications


----------

